# Star-Pro dog food



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Anyone use this stuff? A local feed shop started carrying it, and the ingredients look good. I know a guy that used to feed it and his dogs did well. He quit feeding it because his feed store quit selling it.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Comparing the ingredients and price on a website what I saw was the performance formula 40# for $32.99. They kinda boast on the calories per lbs. For there performance it only totals around 450 k/cal cup. It is close to Pro Plan but not much of a performance food. I feed one that is 632 k/cal for the same price and I get Guaranteed analysis on Glucosamine and no corn or by porducts. For that price I would expect to see a little better meat protein than Poultry by product meal and has alot of fillers especiall corn and wheat. If it works for your dog great but I would consider other alternatives with a better ingredient list and a lower price. If you pay more than $17.00 to $20.00 a 50 lb bag your paying way to much.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

sqrle1; what food is it that you are feeding with the 630cal/cup?


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

When I am hunting I use the VF Complete Performance it is 632 K/cal cup. A friend of mine uses the Enhance Professional Athlete it is 635 K/cal per cup.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

My feed store gave me some to try, and like everything else with beet pulp for fiber, it made my guys fart like paper mills and poop like custard machines. If you're looking for an inexpensive 30/20, we've found Walmart's Maximum Nutrition (or Sam's Exeed) quite appreciably better in terms of what gets used vs what ends up on the lawn.


----------

